# Kioti DK90



## Live Oak

For those who haven't already seen, Kioti has fielded their DK90 tractors for 2007 back in August. 

According to Sunbelt Ag Expo. the below highlights seem to be not entirely inline with the Kioti specs. from the Kioti website. 

Powered by a 90 horsepower turbo-charged Perkins diesel engine, the DK90 is the most powerful tractor offered by KIOTI. Weighing in at 10,353 lbs. without attachments and optional weights, this tractor is truly a premium model with a high visibility, air conditioned cab, deluxe suspension seat, power steering and cd player as standard. An optional in-cab refrigerated cooler is also available for this model. The DK90’s power to ground transfer is superior through its fully synchronized shuttle shift transmission with sixteen forward and reverse speeds. On demand, electronic, push button four wheel drive also gives the operator the ability to handle difficult jobs with ease.


Below is a link to a .pdf file Kioti has outlining the DK90. 

Kioti DK90 

HERE is Kioti's link to the DK90 web page.


----------

